

Sibelius (music scoring software) is in crisis - diminish
http://www.sibeliususers.org/

======
diminish
"The world's leading music scoring software, Sibelius®, winner of the Queen's
Innovation Award and OBE's for its creators the Finn brothers, is in crisis:
this will be of real concern to all Sibelius users. This site aims to do
something about it."

